# WWII Gato Class Submarine



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I have discovered that building models can cause a compulsive habit disorder in people, my wife has pointed out my collection of model kits taking up valuable space in our closet has begun to spill out when she opens the door. She has pointed out more than once when are you going to build all these, and why do you keep buying more? I can't find anything on my work bench because there are 4 projects scattered all over it, in different stages of completion. And at the same time I'm working on a model RR shelf layout out in the garage. So I've decided I need to clean off the work table so I'm trying to get my W.W.II Gato sub finished. Its the Revell USS. Lionfish kit, but it has been marketed as the USS. Flasher and there was another name given to it. Different names but all the same kit. Some modifications have been made to the kit, after studying photos of real subs, I cut away the deck railings upper and lower, cut off all the cast on superstructure on the conning tower. I scratch built new periscope, radar and radio masts, modified the bridge area to reflect the look of the photos I saw, new railings are made of . 008 brass wire. The only area I hate is the forward torpedo doors, I tried to make new ones from . 010 styrene strips but they look awful, but there in place and not going to change them now. Still have the deck gun to make some changes to and a couple of items to install and it will be ready to paint.

http://img330.imageshack.us/img330/8969/sub19qv.jpg
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6730/sub27bb.jpg


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Your sub is coming along great, Robert. The railing and scratched details really do make it stand out.

Regards, Dan


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Dan. Working on he project off and on through the day, as I did other things for the wife. I finished adding all the details I wanted to, the lookout positions above the bridge between the pariscope mast have been added. The forward and rear bridge guns are in place, and the deck gun with some modifications to make it better looking and last two support arms were added to the forward dive planes. Next will be paint.

http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/161/sub37jn.jpg
http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/9782/sub49ge.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Gato Class painted*

Painting has been completed, Light Gray upper body and Red underbelly. I also added Camouflage White zig zag patterns along the body for night time surface attacks. I have a couple of touch ups to do along the red and gray separation line. Then the real work begins, painting all those vent holes in the side of the hull, ouch.

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/2779/sub53qo.jpg


----------



## Sulaco (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Robert,
I just recently completed that same kit, but built it pretty much out of the box. 
I like what you did with the railings. It look very more accurate that way. :thumbsup:
FWIW, I did the vent hole with a Sharpie Ultra Fine Point marker. It took me just a few minutes and did a fairly good job.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The railings were not hard to do using the brass wire, just tedious. I'd lay them in place and add a drop of super glue from the tip of a piece of brass wire held in a small pin vice. For the curved sections I'd bend the wire around the handle of an X-acto knife to get a good curve going then press in place starting at the center and working outward, and add a drop of glue in a few seconds it was firmly in place. As for the Sharpie I'll check out the office supply store for some fine point ones tomorrow. I was planning on using a piece of wire and dip it into some black paint and apply a drop at a time to each vent till it flowed out filling the space. But if there is a fine tip Sharpie I'm all for it.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Gato Class Finished*

My W.W.II Gato Class Submarine project is finished (photos below) it turned out quite well. The kit itself is a combination of several photos of submarines I found from W.W.II. Taking ideas from several to get the final look of this model. This is not how the USS Sealion looked, but these are the only decals I have so I used them. Enjoy.....

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7346/sub65fz.jpg
http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/6339/sub79tw.jpg
http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/5121/sub84kb.jpg


----------



## Sulaco (Nov 25, 2004)

Great work Robert, i like those camouflage zig-zag pattern. :thumbsup: 

Mine isn't up to par with yours, but at least i could test some different painting and weathering techniques (with more or less success).
Anyway, here it is:
Lionfish :wave:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Hey guys,
Both subs look great. I've long had an admiration for submarines and the men who run them. Brave souls all of them.
Great looking paint jobs on both kits.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Actually your kit is more appealing to the eye and draws more attention than mine, even thought its straight out of the box. The darker paint colors, and the weathering draws the viewers eye to look it over more, bit by bit and study all the different areas. My kit even with all the added details because of its to clean look you give it a good once over and continue on, yeah nice but to clean looks like it belongs in a museum. Yours looks like it just came off of patrol, just needs a little paint blistered or a dent or two from depth charges. Yours is still a good looking project....


----------



## Sulaco (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys!
My point is that maybe models with weathering are sometimes more appealing to the eyes than a "cleaner" version but in my case, it's probably not very accurate.
I did the weathering with pastel chalk. I tried to simulate dirt (can a submarine under water can get dirty? :freak: ) and rust. But when i shot the final clear coat, all the rust weathering almost disappear leaving only the dark (dirt) part.
But at least,(like i red somewhere else before), "Experience is what you get when you didn't get what you want."

So in term of accuracy, i very much like yours. Especially the lighter shade of gray with the zig-zag camouflage pattern and the railings.

But in the end, we are modeling for ourselve and til we get fun doin it, it's all that matters. :wave:


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

I think that Gato was also released as the USS Drum, around the time the Alabama/Drum memorial was opened. Far too many years ago, I had one from a boyhood visit to the Alabama. Of course, I also had the teeny-tiny Revell kit of the Big A...


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent looking subs, to the both of you...well done!
Regards, Dan


----------



## fright (Dec 24, 2011)

I just started work on Revell's 1:72 Gato submarine. Found this model in my father-in-law's belongings (recently deceased), and thought I'd put this together in his honor. He served on the Atule, Halfbeak and Crevalle. Have been doing a lot of online research and not sure if I should attempt to weather her or not? Glad I found this site.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I just recently completed the Revell Germany 1/72 Gato class submarine as the USS Barb. The owner of the model started it and then realized he didn't have the patience or skill to finish it properly. He was referred to me by the owner of the hobby shop where he had purchased it and I perhaps foolishly agreed to finish it. I first had to repair some of his worst blunders and then I finally painted the model. After seeing it he decided he wanted me to weather it fairly extensively. I finally finished it to his satisfaction and it is now gone. He was having it mounted in a case so I don't have a picture of it on the stands but here is my best shot of it.


----------



## fright (Dec 24, 2011)

1st off...Bob's a good name! Robert also. You did a really nice job on the sub. Did you use chalk, airbrush, etc. for the weathering? I do not own an airgun but, I think I will try my 1st attempt to weather my sub. I found a place that does custom decals for any Naval vessel. Nice to meet you and, again, a job well done! Good New Year's!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, I used a badger airbrush to paint the model using model master and Floquil paints. I used pastel chalks for the rust effects then oversprayed with clear flat to seal it.


----------



## fright (Dec 24, 2011)

Sulaco...many thanks for your tip on using Ultra Fine Sharpie


----------



## fright (Dec 24, 2011)

*Gato subs*

This is totally off the subject but, is it just me or is it really hard to post photos in here. I've tried to look at some of your postings, as well as other members, but many of them come up with an "error" or "forbidden" message.


----------



## Sulaco (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi fright,

Nothing's wrong with the site. 
The answer simply is that you revived a thread that is 6 and a half years old and thus, the pictures from the links are long gone.


----------

